# Dry ears?



## Whiffle (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a new owner, and have noticed that Whiffle's ears seem dry to me. I'm not sure what a healthy hedgehog's ears are SUPPOSED to look like... judging by photos in books and online, and my experience with gerbils, hamsters, and guinea pigs, her ears seem dry and the edges almost "tattered" looking.  The REST of her seems perfectly fine, and she doesn't seem to be itching as if she has dry skin underneath her quills (or her fur). But then again, I'm only able to see her for a limited amount of time each day, as she hasn't exactly warmed up to us yet. :? And I can't give her a full-body inspection, for the same reason.

Has anybody else experienced dry hedgie ears? If so, what can I do about it? Is there a topical treatment/ointment, or does this point to dietary problems?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They should have a smooth appearance with a little fur on them. Fingers/tattered ears could be the result of overly dirty ears or even a symptom from mites or a fungal infection.

If they look dirty, try rubbing a little nipple cream (you can find it in the baby section) on her ears. Some have used bag balm, but I've found that bag balm has too much of a scent for some hedgehogs.


----------



## Whiffle (Sep 15, 2009)

I know I have nipple cream (what is that stuff called? I recall it has lanolin in it...), but cannot find it. It's been 6 years since I last used it. Maybe I gave it away? :roll: 

Could I use Aquaphor?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never used Aquaphor before, so cannot really comment. But if it has any scent at all, avoid it as it could drive your little hedgehog nuts trying to get to the scent.

Yes the nipple cream has lanolin in it. I think the stuff I have actually is just called Lanolin cream. 

It really doesn't take much cream at all. With my little male hedgehog, he had 1/2 inch dirt 'fingers' on his ears. Within a couple of days of using the cream they started to soften and fall off.


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it the lotion aquaphor or the stuff like vaseline? The stuff like vaseline is fine, as as long as the lotion one is unscented it should be fine as well. I've only used the vaseline-type one, for my own chapped lips. That stuff is awesome! On my hedgie, I have used plain vaseline and it also works  Just a heads up that she might not appreciate you putting lotion on her ears if she is not used to you, ahhaha. My little guy who is really friendly for a hedgie doesn't seem to like it too much either


----------



## Whiffle (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, it's the thick, Vaseline-like stuff (in a TINY tube). I'll check for scent, but I think it's relatively odorless.

Thank you!  

OH! I just remembered the name of the nipple cream - it's called Lansinoh. Off to double-check for it...


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Here I use Vitamin E and it works really well!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Flax seed oil works very well, as does human nipple cream (lanolin). I have flax oil that I usually use but I also have the Lansinoh nipple cream. Inky does't really like it though. :lol:


----------

